# Anyone pour their own soft plastics?



## wingsnhammers

I have been led to understand that people save their old soft plastics, melt them down, and pour them into molds to make new lures. While I would love to get into this as a hobby, I don't need something else taking up more of my time and money. I'm saving my used up soft plastics, but would rather send them to someone who could re-use them rather than just drop them in the trash bucket. I don't have a whole bunch yet, but if anyone is interested in taking these, let me know and I will do my best to get them to you when I have enough. I'm not looking for money, or even a trade. It would be cool to get a few hand poured worms/lizards/creatures, though. :mrgreen:


----------



## Dyno6942

I used to do alot of bluefish and striper fishing, casting 4" sassy shads on 1/2 oz heads. We would go thru 50 - 100 bodies a trip. I got tired of paying 40 cents a piece for Shad bodies, so I bought a bunch of stuff from LureCraft. Large melting pot, thermometer, stir sticks, measuring spoons and cups, colorant and a gallon of plastic, and 7 double molds. Total was about $200. Out of that one gallon of plastic, I made 600 shad bodies, which would have cost me $240 at the store. With 14 molds to fill, by the time you pour the last one, the first mold had cooled enough to pull the bodies out. I ordered medium strength plastic, and the shad bodies that I made had way more action than the store type. You can save old soft plastics, and remelt them, but you have to rinse and dry them first. It's a great rainy day or winter project.


----------



## Captain Ahab

I remelt and reuse old soft plastics when I have time to do it - no winter project for me because you need lots of ventilation or you end up like BassAddict - Insane in the Membrane! 


You have to keep in mind you can only go darker with color - no real way to lighten them

also, mixing various manufactures can be problematic for a good pour - some use different formula plastics that have different melt rates 


That being said - I have buckets of used plastics and need no more

wingsnhammers PM me you address and the next time I pour I will send you some Senkos and such


----------



## wingsnhammers

Well, I don't have much as of right now. I mostly use either Zoom plastics or Gambler. Those Gamblers sure are pretty. LOL! I would be quite happy to receive anything you care to send. I can cover any shipping if need be.


----------



## BassAddict

Also a lot of companies add chemicals that will make the plastic smoke if remelted to prevent repouring. GY and Zoom were notorious for this if I remember correctly.


----------



## New River Rat

I have tried melting/re-pouring, but the *ONLY *reason I did was to create a bait/color combo that wasn't on the market.

I bought some Loco Lizards and could see that minus head and legs, this body was a great large grub. But they didn't come in a white. So I played with a Plaster of Paris mold and melted plastic, along with plastisol, and came up with this.


----------



## wingsnhammers

I bet you can wear them out with those! Looks like those tails will have a ton of action.


----------



## New River Rat

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329385#p329385 said:


> wingsnhammers » Yesterday, 23:17[/url]"]I bet you can wear them out with those! Looks like those tails will have a ton of action.



This is a large smallmouth bait.....or is it a small muskie bait? lol


----------



## longshot

My dad always poured his own he made those plaster molds also and he coated them with several coats of elmers glue it kept the shine on the bait and helped removal. He was making so many back in the 80s that he got a C&D letter from a lawyer


----------



## Dyno6942

If anyone is interested...https://www.transomtalk.com/index.php?threads/soft-plastic-pouring-equipment.82963/#post-698605


----------



## hawghunters

I began pouring last year when I bought a couple open pour molds and some plastic from lure craft. I would highly suggest trying a couple of their molds, they're around $12 each depending on the bait. I currently pour all my own seniors, creatures, craws, grubs, jig trailers, swimbaits, drop shot worms. I am constantly using old plastic in my molds. The biggest thing about using old plastic is keeping your room ventilated. I've melted just about every brand, and only have to be really careful with Berkeley. I think they add something to theirs cause it bubbles and fizzes, but I just mix it with another brand. Good luck!


----------



## FishingBuds

Yea, been pouring and making own rods as well. This year haven't need to pour, I have plenty but its now getting low so will be at it in 2014 during the winter, a pic of some baits i did in the past


----------



## Siriusfan76

I started last winter by melting my used baits. Using a stovetop is no good. Microwaves work best for the small timer but I'd get a used one so you're not cooking plastic in your food microwave. You also need to have LOTS of ventilation. And beware one you start making and customizing your own baits( and especially when you catch the first fish on a bait you made). You will be hooked and will constantly need to have more color, molds, glitters, everything. Best of luck.


----------



## RedZone Baits

Yep I pour my own and even sell some. Don't really save money doing it if you are like me and buy the high end aluminum molds.


----------



## PSG-1

I tried it, but couldn't replicate the grub I was trying to make, because it was a fire tail. I could never get the 2 separate colors to bond correctly, not to mention, I was never able to make the right kind of mold to be able to clearly see how much of each color I was adding.

How do y'all manage to do that?


----------



## BassAddict

PSG-1 said:


> I tried it, but couldn't replicate the grub I was trying to make, because it was a fire tail. I could never get the 2 separate colors to bond correctly, not to mention, I was never able to make the right kind of mold to be able to clearly see how much of each color I was adding.
> 
> How do y'all manage to do that?



A lot of this new bait making is injection which is pretty hard to screw up, in the old days i use to do firetails/laminates by keeping my molds warm which gave me more time to pour the second color and have the plastic bond properly


----------



## Captain Ahab

BassAddict used to make soft plastics - but realized it was cutting into his interweb time - so he quit


BA is a quitter


Ban HIM PLEASE


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> BassAddict used to make soft plastics - but realized it was cutting into his interweb time - so he quit
> 
> 
> BA is a quitter
> 
> 
> Ban HIM PLEASE



I did no such thing good sir!!!


----------



## thill

I've been making my own lures for a long time, now, maybe 10-12 years. You save money if making big, expensive lures, like 7" Bass Assassins. They cost almost $1 each in stores, cost me about 25 cents plus labor to make, so it's worth it for those.

But with small lures, it may not work out as well, as some can be purchased very cheaply, and small ones are very labor-intensive. BUT, if you have special colors you like it may be worth it for you.

The trick with multi-colors is to heat up both colors at the same time, then pour immediately, and they will bond perfectly. But if your plastic is starting to gel when you pour, or you heat them separately, they will come apart.

I just decided to go back to fresh water fishing, due to our location, and started making plastic worms for myself.

Anyone interested in buying some 6-1/4" plastic worms @ $2/doz in proven, effective colors? Pumkinseed, Watermellon glitter, deep purple, etc.





You see, I was playing around with my new molds, and ended up making something like 500, and I'll never use that many!

Feel free to PM or email me if you have any questions about pouring rubber, or if you want to buy some worms.

-Tony
[email protected]
(540)219-9818


----------



## thill

Oh and by the way, there is a way to make lures lighter...

Lurecraft sells WHITE color pigment. Works GREAT! It is strong, and will turn jet black lures pure white, if you use enough. I generally only use enough to lighten to a desired color. 

If you use enough, it becomes opaque, so you have to apply glitter to the surface, if you want glitter. I sprinkle glitter into the mold before pouring, in that case. Works well.

-Tony


----------

